# what cichlids can i put together?



## Tundra_Wolf

Hi i was wondering what kind of cichlids can i put together. I was really wanting a Dolphin Cichlid, But was told i cant put Yellow Labids, Zebras, Peacocks, Kenyis, Bumblebees, Kadangos, Electric Blue Jhannis and Cuckoo catfish together. But i was told aswel that any fish that are around same size and all come from the same area n Africa are ok to be together. So Im wondering what in the world i can put together aswell as what do i need for a Cichlid tank.? ty Sharon


----------



## justinf67

I have seen u post this exact thing about 5 times and each time u get the same answer and reading material... Put simply, cichlid is a very broad term. Theres mbuna, peackocks, haps, south americans, central americans, tanganyikans. So, most go with mbuna or peacocks as they are more colorful with an interesting personality.

U mentioned a 55g tank. Best way to stock is with 3 species with numbers ranging from 5-7 of each species. U want one male for each species as males get very aggressive at maturity and the females will keep the males in check...

A sample tank for a newbie would be:

5-7 Rusties
5-7 Yellow Labs 
5-7 maingano or 3-4 acei.(acei get pretty large)

this is a very colorful tank and would work just fine.

5-7 yellow labs
12 demasoni
5-7 albino socolofi

another very nice tank. I currently house this exact stock....

For peacocks, u would go all male with 8-9 males that dont look alike., Or one male with a large group of females as peacock females look the same, u cant mix the different species, so all male looks much nicer, but isnt for a beginner as u have to move aggressive fish to attain a balance....

Put extra clearly, do NOT get Kenyi or bumblebees. The bees can get 8-10'' and very aggressive. the kenyi are evil at maturity and can kill of an entire tank.


----------



## Floridagirl

Tundra_Wolf said:


> Hi i was wondering what kind of cichlids can i put together. I was really wanting a Dolphin Cichlid, But was told i cant put Yellow Labids, Zebras, Peacocks, Kenyis, Bumblebees, Kadangos, Electric Blue Jhannis and Cuckoo catfish together. But i was told aswel that any fish that are around same size and all come from the same area n Africa are ok to be together. So Im wondering what in the world i can put together aswell as what do i need for a Cichlid tank.? ty Sharon


Sharon, it really depends on what you want out of a tank..If you really want a Dolphin cichlid, then you can get a group of 6 and grow them out for a breeding group in the 55. They take a while to grow, so you can save for a bigger tank. or, you can do a single Dolphin. Same thing with the Kadangos, but they grow a little faster.

A nice mbuna tank would be lots of Rockwork with Labs, Electric Blue Johanni(Maingano) and some Rusties..Zebra would be okay if you get some syno multies for fry contol as they are notorious for cross breeding with Labs.

You could also do a group of 6 Labs with 4-5 assorted male peacocks.

Kep away from Kenyi and Bumblebees. They are way too aggressive for a 55 gallon.

I hope this helps!!!!


----------



## DJRansome

I think we may have been confusing Tundra9 and Tundra_Wolf. I know I was. :lol:


----------



## cjacob316

no i know i've responded to tundra wolf before


----------



## DJRansome

Yes but justinf67 said he had seen the question 5 times, but if you search Tundra_Wolf you will see only two posts.


----------



## justin3p0

i agree do not go with kenyi....

i have a mbuna/peacock mixed tank and was forced to remove my kenyi after he reached 3 inches...

i have an all male tank with

2 ice blue zebras
2 albino zebras
2 Sciaenochromis fryeri
1 hybrid unknown peacock out of adoption tanks 
2 red jewel 
1 pictus cat

all have worked great other then the kenyi....


----------



## DJRansome

justin3P0 how long have your fish been together?


----------



## justinf67

*DJRansome* try ur search again. There are 7 or 8 posts from this poster. 3 different topics stating this exact question. and of course, once the answer is given, no response from op. People dont want to hear the RIGHT answers.


----------



## Kanorin

Firstly, Justinf67 is right. The OP has asked this question in three different threads (one that she did not start). Sharon, please respond to this thread so that we don't have to ask and answer the same questions multiple times.



> But i was told aswel that any fish that are around same size and all come from the same area n Africa are ok to be together.


This was terrible advice that you got. I'm sorry. Furthermore, some of the fish you speak of are 8 inches and some are 4-5 inches. That's not the same size. If it was your local fish store that gave you this advice, I think it's safe to say that you should not listen to any of their advice and maybe want to shop elsewhere. Temperament plays a huge role in how fish can coexist in a small aquarium. Things get a little more flexible when you are working with a 125 gallon tank or bigger, but you are working with a 55 gallon tank.

I'm going to give a response to each of the species you suggest.

Dolphin Cichlid - I'm guessing you mean the hap - Cyrtocara Moori. No, this fish gets too big and would barely be able to turn around in a 55 gallon tank.

Yellow Labids - YES! A beautiful and forgiving species for beginners.

Zebras - Yes, you could pick one species of Zebra and try and aim for 1 male with 4 females

Peacocks - Yes, you could do some peacocks, but not if you also have Zebras or Johannies

Kenyis - No, much too aggressive for a 55 gallon tank.

Bumblebees - No, much too aggressive and too big for a 55 gallon.

Kadangos - No, too big (8"). This fish would barely be able to turn around.

Electric Blue Johanni - Yes, these are on the aggressive side, but possible if you do 1male with 4 or more females.

Cuckoo catfish - I'm guessing you mean Synodontis Multipunctatus - Yes you can house those with any of the above.


----------



## DJRansome

I still only get 7 matches when I search tundra*. Two from Tundra_Wolf and five from Tundra9. But that aside, Sharon, you have lots of good responses now. :thumb:


----------

